# ****RBO Big 40 April 16 & 17  Check out Prizes ****



## passthru24 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well we at RBO will be having the Big 40 and will be giving away alot of prizes, Hope to see everyone out sometime that weekend.

1-Darton 3000 Bow
1-Darton Youth Ranger III Bow
2-Sword Sights
2-Half Dz. Gold Tip Arrows
2-RBO Guided Bowfishing Trips on West Point Lake
4-RBO Gift Cert.
Muzzy products and so much more !!!

To win some of these great prizes you just sign up to shoot, also everytime you shoot a fun shoot you get a ticket.
Tickets will also be up for sale at 1-Ticket $3.00 or 2-Tickets for $5.00

Balloon Shoot - Single will be bust your balloons first.
                           Teams will be timed event.

Card Shoot - Build the best Hand.

Long Distance Shoot - Closest to Center.

Iron Buck - with alittle twist.

Open Money Class - $35.00 payback 50%
Senior Class - $30.00 payback 50%
Youth Class - $20.00 
All other classes are $25.00

20 targets for fun - $10
40 targets for fun - $20

20 targets Family (Fun Only) - $30
40 targets Family (Fun Only) - $50

Anyone that is competing must shoot all 40 targets.
If anyone has any questions just call 678-378-0816


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 11, 2011)

Got afew that say they will be campimg out,,, The weather looks great for Sat. and Sun. Come one Come all


----------



## hound dog (Apr 11, 2011)

Have tent will travel.


----------



## Bootlegger (Apr 11, 2011)

Tell us how the balloon shoot is going to work. Single and team


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 11, 2011)

Bootlegger said:


> Tell us how the balloon shoot is going to work. Single and team



There is a target with 4 ballons on it both shooters stand at the 30yd line and the first one to break his 2 ballons first wins. teams will be timed, the team with the fastest time wins


----------



## hound dog (Apr 11, 2011)

Bootlegger said:


> Tell us how the balloon shoot is going to work. Single and team



Me and you can take it bro


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 11, 2011)

I think that we may drag our tent out to ... Will have to see !!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 11, 2011)

I want to go ahead and make my resevation for the best tent lot, and go ahead and make plans on that bowfishing trip. When and what time?


----------



## hound dog (Apr 11, 2011)

elsberryshooter said:


> I want to go ahead and make my resevation for the best tent lot, and go ahead and make plans on that bowfishing trip. When and what time?



Ok so put him in the swamp. I think RAC has seniority on that.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 11, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Ok so put him in the swamp. I think RAC has seniority on that.



RAC does have most of the seniority  But they'll be alot more bowfishing trips I'm sure. This may turn into a real Hum Dinger


----------



## SheRBO (Apr 11, 2011)

Going to be a great weekend of fun hope everyone can make it....


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 11, 2011)

ok .. Jodi how about a shootout for the Tent Spots ??


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 11, 2011)

elsberryshooter said:


> ok .. Jodi how about a shootout for the Tent Spots ??



Is that after some of theseor before...


----------



## noviceshooter (Apr 11, 2011)

Man IM ready to start this party now, going to be fun. Come on saturday.


----------



## braves0624 (Apr 11, 2011)

This is going to be the best tournament of the year.how everyone can come out and shoot with us! Hope to see everyone out this Saturday and Sunday at RBO!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like you have my geezer class.  ( Senior Class - $30.00 payback 50%) Whats the age requirements and shot distance in it ? 
If I showed up mid day sat, whats the cut off time for me to shoot all 40 ? There is enough daylight.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 11, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Looks like you have my geezer class.  ( Senior Class - $30.00 payback 50%) Whats the age requirements and shot distance in it ?
> If I showed up mid day sat, whats the cut off time for me to shoot all 40 ? There is enough daylight.



Lee,
 50yr or older, 45max, shoot from white stake, cutoff time will around 4pm saturday and 3pm sunday.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 12, 2011)

elsberryshooter said:


> ok .. Jodi how about a shootout for the Tent Spots ??



That is JODY.


----------



## Big John (Apr 12, 2011)

Well maybe i =----------->


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 12, 2011)

elsberryshooter said:


> ok .. Jodi how about a shootout for the Tent Spots ??



Okay so there is a shoot out between RAC and DS archery for tent spots. Loser has to pitch the other teams tent in the prime location they pick.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 12, 2011)

sorry Jody ... Maybe I had already  had a few


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 12, 2011)

That is   of these .... See ya saturday !


----------



## fayettebowman (Apr 12, 2011)

can we shoot it all on sunday. got plans on saturday


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 12, 2011)

fayettebowman said:


> can we shoot it all on sunday. got plans on saturday



Yep if you can only come one of the days you are more then welcome to shoot it all in one day.


----------



## noviceshooter (Apr 12, 2011)

Is it time yet? I can't wait to shoot. Im just glad passthru24 is hosting this thing, he may not be able to stomach shooting 40 targets.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 12, 2011)

noviceshooter said:


> Is it time yet? I can't wait to shoot. Im just glad passthru24 is hosting this thing, he may not be able to stomach shooting 40 targets.



You know me to well ,,,,,,but we may make you back up and see if you get alittle sick,,,,,, sick of losing arrows,,,,


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 12, 2011)

Was going to come shoot 40 on Saturday and get out before the banjos got tuned up, but I got a call about a job.  Gotta earn that money for Augusta.  May try and make it if I get there by 4:00pm.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 13, 2011)

The wife and I got all the camping gear out and put in the truck last night. We are ready to shoot some foam and kick back and chill. 

Hope the wife wins that new darton bow.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 13, 2011)

Iron bucky is ready and waiting, OH the suspense, I can't wait.


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 13, 2011)

What is the twist?


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 13, 2011)

Started setting targets today,,,,Twice as hard as setting 20,, I think everyone will enjoy the ranges, They have everything from uphill,downhill,short and long shots. The walk won't be that bad either  3 more days and the fun begins,,,


----------



## SheRBO (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you ready for some" ARCHERY"                                         Are you ready for some "RBO"                                                  Are you ready to "PARTY"                     Two more day's and the fun begins


----------



## hound dog (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey yall got a coke bottle? Lol


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey i got a bottle, but it dont have any coke in it!


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 14, 2011)

Getting closer


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 14, 2011)

This shoot will sure be one for the record books,,,If not the shoot it self then Sat. Nite for sure  The two ranges are set and ready to welcome all shooters. Shooting these 40 targets you will see everything 3-d has to offer. Two great ranges set A and B. Hope everyone will be ready for the shoot of the year ,,,,,


----------



## hound dog (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to try to shoot all the in the head. What do I get for that?


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 14, 2011)

hound dog said:


> I'm going to try to shoot all the in the head. What do I get for that?



If you shoot all of them in the head from the blk. stake all your drinks are on me,,, Not you killitgrillit NO ONE can afford that,,,


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 14, 2011)

The weather this weekend is going to be great   ONE MORE DAY !!!


----------



## melinda hawk (Apr 14, 2011)

can't wait to shoot,  hope to see all our bow shooting friends there


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 15, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> If you shoot all of them in the head from the blk. stake all your drinks are on me,,, Not you killitgrillit NO ONE can afford that,,,



You meant to say if he shoots all his arrows in the head of the iron buck .:


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 15, 2011)

Gonna be hard to sleep tonight with all the antisipation for this fun filled weekend. Come on and let this shoot of the year for RBO start...




Oh and the after party Sat Night


----------



## hound dog (Apr 15, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> You meant to say if he shoots all his arrows in the head of the iron buck .:



You need to stay out of it.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 15, 2011)

Iron buck shootoff will be at 1pm sat and sun.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 15, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> Iron buck shootoff will be at 1pm sat and sun.



Hey you think since we got alittle rain that the water will cause some arrows to just run off the Iron Buck ? NOT !!!!
Can't Wait,,,See Ya'll Tomorrow


----------



## noviceshooter (Apr 16, 2011)

Just home from shooting all 40, and man there is something for everybody. I will be back tomorrow to shoot for fun.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 16, 2011)

Is this the correct directions to RBO ? (15475 ga hwy 34 franklin ga 30217)
Judging from the directions on their site, its before franklin. Between Dean Rd and Pea Ridge Rd.
Google is telling me different ?

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=15475...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBQQ8gEwAA


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes Lee that is the right address it it about 3 miles before hwy 27 the drive way is in front of a big school.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 17, 2011)

Cool, I'm up and coming for the seniors class. Watch out old timers !


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got back from two days of archery fellowship.  Had a blast.  Thanks to the entire RBO crew for a fine shoot.  Really enjoyed it.  You all are a class act.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 17, 2011)

Hunterrs said:


> Just got back from two days of archery fellowship.  Had a blast.  Thanks to the entire RBO crew for a fine shoot.  Really enjoyed it.  You all are a class act.



Yep what he said beside the class act part.


----------



## rank bull (Apr 17, 2011)

well i had a last today but my cookie man learned a lesson today the lesson was u mess with the bull u get the horns


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 17, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Cool, I'm up and coming for the seniors class. Watch out old timers !



I told ya so !


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a great time this weekend, good shoot ,good friends, and hek of a time sterday night, Mabe a little to many of these that night to shoot very good on sunday but still did pretty good tying for 3rd.


----------

